# Lenthall's - 25-11-06



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

Kris (Crayman) and I hit Lenthall's dam today. We both wanted to blood our respective boats on bass and with the fishing pretty quiet in the salt seemed like a plan. 

When we arrived, there were more boats and camps there than I have ever seen there before. It seems the place is developing a rep as a bass hot spot.

Anyway, off we went, about 08.00 and headed up one of the northern arms. I drew first blood with a couple of bass in fairly short order. -One at 36cm and another at 38cm. We both forgot to take food but I had a little alloy barby plate so both fish went in ice :twisted:

Continued on and a we passed some blokes in a stink boat, one of them had a solid hook-up ( a 60cm barra) After congratulations were passed, he told us that it was his fourth for the morning. :shock:

We later spoke with some other blokes in another stink boat who told us they had caught 2 barra. :shock:

A little way further on Kris got his first ever bass and blooded his Osprey.
You beauty  Nice little bass at 35cm.

We tried to get up into my favourite skinny water at the top of the arm, but the water level was too low. It has dropped a metre since I was here last.

We pulled up on the bank and had ourselves a little cook-up. 

One the way back, Kris got three more ( one which went 38cm) bloody well done mate. and I got one little feller. All up for the day, 7 lovely bass. two eaten, two came home and thre were released. ( Kris 4 me 3)

Once again the Micro Mullet blitzed all else. All my fish were caught on em and I think three of kris's were as well. The other other one was taken by a Kokoda minnow.

Another spectacular day at Lenthall's and already, I can't wait to get back there.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

The water looks beautiful! great work on the first fish too! all of mine combined might hit the 35cm mark :lol:

Any chance of a pic of the lure?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

very pretty lookinh dam there hey,

well done on the bass, do you ever target the barra mick?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Aleg & Ben

Re the lure, twas the same one that did the damage in the salt the other day. will attach it below.

Ben, No mate, I don't normally worry about em much. I reckon they are over rated as a sport fish and they tast like sh!t in the fresh. I generally fish too light as well.

ApparentlyJackall TN60s? did the damage on the barra.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks for that, looks like a 3meter diver?

Trying to get all the info I can before I hit brogo dam in the new year in search of my first bass


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Kris on the first bass,and as always good scoring at lenthalls Mick, a pretty place that seems to produce regularly for you.

I was on Hinze for 3 hours with Ben and his smik swing late this arvo, and only managed to give a lure to the fish gods, although returning on evening, there was a good swirl near the edge. Will hit the dam on dark again one of the most enjoyable trip todate and the potential is good I think


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Aleg,

I am not really a bass fisherman and don't know much about the game. I just drag some lures round likely looking spots. I am just lucky that I live near a dam where the fish are pretty prolific (and easy to catch)

they seemed to like the darker colours today and weren't at all interested in the pale ones.

Richo, mate. Trust me. You should to come up here. Will put you onto bass - no problem.  word from the Bass specialists in the area is that this summer is going to be a blinder.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

That explians how i feel after our (Hairymick and i) to Lenthals. I have never really fished fresh water much but what a start to the experience. 
Some bueatiful surrounds and good company. I went for the paddle and look what happened.
One minor coorection Mick that last Bass i got was 40 cm and yes the Micro Mullet's did a great job. As you said i was smiling so hard the people on the other side of the dam could see.
I am soory for not bringing any coldies but we will be better prepared next time.
I give those lovely Bass a 9 out of 10 for fighting. They taste bloody good to.
Thanks again to Hairymick for coming upwith another great spot to yak. Have a look at the nice photo of the 40 cm Bass.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Great report..

Love the pik of the cookup.. did you have any basic spices such as salt & pepper / butter and utensils.. if you did, you must have been a boy scout in your younger days.. if not... bass ala natural is making you sound like the next Les Hiddens.

Well done.!


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

A beaut day out in an awesome area. Didn't see much of ya yak in the pics HairyMick. Bit camera shy is she?

That 1 m drop in water level since last time is a bit of a worry. That's a heck of a lot of water! You'll have to drink less.

With eating qualities, I don't like freshwater barra but sea going I love. So you reckon bass is good eating even though it is freshwater. Doesn't taste weedy? Sounds interesting.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there any work up your way Mick?? :shock:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What a way to spend a day. Congrats on the bass Kris, fresh fish on a campfire is a beaut effort.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,  
Wongus,



> Love the pik of the cookup.. did you have any basic spices such as salt & pepper / butter and utensils


Just some salt. Used some malaleuca bark for plates.  We both had pretty big nights, the night before and forgot all else. 

Joday,


> With eating qualities, I don't like freshwater barra but sea going I love. So you reckon bass is good eating even though it is freshwater. Doesn't taste weedy? Sounds interesting.


Mate the bass in lenthall's are sweet & creamy.
The bass caught in the two wiers downstream taste like rust.

Peter,


> Is there any work up your way Mick??


Yep   

Thanks Poddy, twas a magic day. will definately be doing it again soon.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work guys, geez, now I have to add a cast iron hotplate and matches to my kit? :shock:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

<drool>

They are some top looking fish mate and some great photos, good to see blood gracing the yaks and hope you are enjoying your design! 8)

Amazing looking place... Well done.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWZozN0AACVXgAASYecIKxQAP+/foDAA222hqCaD1NDTQAAGnqDVPJqfqGpNGyg0yNBoAaAk1PKaPUGjQyeobUaGCkxqXjVZ10lnZbJnUwmjoxsTNVR1he0ysaXQZN7lTMcjNqkWUURxfvR6O+qIBtceEZbfUwdfjNJSoGXa4zSDKWkBoDoNRMkLQmEMzsYSDeTrmMS8KCqDgK9J5PDF0GBjGLlQ0MjMLhe0B+lRQqTdo+mfUYWjYmF8L4fYCCC4fuDVaUYTMol5WbghuVYgxOJqZLcsR/F3JFOFCQZmjM3Q


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

YakAtak said:


> Nice work guys, geez, now I have to add a cast iron hotplate and matches to my kit? :shock:


YakAtak, that HairyMick is a cunning fella, 'cause if he eats most of the fish before going home it is much easier on the paddling. So, the extra weight of the cooking gear is not a problem since ya not down to the waterline with fish on the way back.


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi all the photo of me paddling ahead was actualy taken as we decided to put the rods away and just explore those bueatiful backwaters. Mick was right about the water levels being low so we were limited but i just thought it was AWESOME. Behind Mick just before the photo when Mick called me over to have a look at something( be very very QUIET)("don't tell Robin") Right there infront of mick was a Platapus, When i reached Mick and stopped in stealth mode it just popped up about 2-3metres infront of me for a quick look and then swish it was gone now that was AWESOME. Thankfully while the water is low the stink boats can't get in that far to scare them off. Sorry Mick i hope this doesn't get you in to trouble.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

hiya Red, I get mine from Lureworld - competitive prices,great service and Fordo is a nice bloke.

Kris, you up for a evening session tomorrow?


----------



## Crayman (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey mick what time are you thinking of hitting the water?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Mick , had the same trouble as Red finding the lures , but they had mini micro mulletts, they looked pretty good for bream , so will try them and let you know how they went


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Kris,

Any time after lunch. Thinking about a dusk jobbie on some barra (in the cool) and maybe, some beers :twisted: & a camp there overnight & a dawn hit on some bass :twisted:

Bazz, if you go here

http://www.lureworld.com.au/products.ph ... &offset=48

you can get them. the bleeding mullet works pretty well for me.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks MIck , just registered to be on their mailing list.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Bigbazoo

Don't chase bream much myslef, but seen plenty of stuff on using bigger lures up to 60mm.
The old bigger lures equals bigger fish theory.

Rob.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Mick,

Can you camp at lenthalls?
if so what are the facilities like?

i would be coming from the Gold Coast so any ideas on travel time,


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Ben,

there are signs everywhere advising that camping is not permitted but have seen lots of people camping there.

No facilities. toilet block that is all.
Corrogated gravel road in.

Maryborough is approx. 2 & 1/2 hours from brisbane. lenthalls is about 1/2 hour past that.


----------

